# Where's the serial number on my Opal??



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

Can anyone enlighten me as to the location of my serial number? I see two candidates: on the outside of my BB shell is a painted-on (under the clearcoat) number, BI-0038. Additionally, on the bottom of my downtube is a small riveted-on metal tag with a much longer series of letters and numbers on it. Which is which? And what's the one that ain't the serial number? Anybody?


----------



## cfiorini (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm an Orbea dealer in Italy. Frame serial number is on a small riveted-on metal tag.

Bye Claudio


----------

